# For Jim



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Here's a snapshot or two how to drill out the brass adapter for the Freud routers so they can take on the bigger guides ( 1 1/2" OP type ) you can use the fly cutters but the flat bottom drill bit works the best..
when you use the 1 1/2" bit go into the scrap stock about 1/2" deep so you pop the brass guide in to see how deep the 1 3/4" hole must be...they are not all made all the same..and it must be dead on.(flush)
Just a note-------it takes a 1 3/16" bit to line up the brass adapter, once it's lined up clamp it down to the top of the drill press table, it must not move once you line it up...take your time on that one it must be dead on...check it many times b/4 you drill it out...you only get one shot at that one..

When you drill out the holes use a little bit of cutting oil,take a break the brass will get very hot,let it cool down so you don't wipe out the bit on one drill job... the brass is nonferrous but the bit was not made for cutting that type of material but it will do a great job, just don't push it ..
I used cutting and tapping oil from Grizzly, the same stuff on my lathe..and for tapping and threading bolts and nuts,etc.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cutting-Tapping-Fluid-16-oz-/H1413

===


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, BJ...

I received the brass adapter on Monday but am still awaiting the router. I'll have to check but I'm pretty sure I already have the 1-1/2" and 1-3/4" forestners but I'll have to check. I'm pretty sure I'll need to get the 1-3/16". No biggie, except locating one! I may need to go mail order. 

I sure appreciate the step-by-step and pictures. I had the process right but hadn't thought through the extra drilling depth @ 1-1/2" to accomodate the guide for the 1-3/4" cut. I hear you on the importance of being dead nuts on. The good thing is the "alignment parts" for my LV router base for 1-1/2" guides will serve double-duty here. BOY was Veritas smart in designing for simple alignment! They send you a base plate with only the guide hole and instructions for making the bolt holes... even a clear template to use. It's a hot setup for making your own (or modifying anyone elses) router base plate to fit your router, as long as you go with 1-1/2" guide holes.

When that Freud 2 base kit arrives I'm seriously thinking of plagarizing your ski design with the clear base and Ell-brackets. I already have a ski setup with 1/2"x36" all-thread I made for my "tank" router. It should provide a h*ll-for-stout ski setup for many uses, including planing. It'll be overkill for that light router but I already have the rods, nuts, washers and ski ends. After all, I'm primarily buying the Freud to get a mid-size hand-held plunge setup. Do you have any problem with me stealing your idea, BJ? It's a real good one, IMHO.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

" Do you have any problem with me stealing your idea, BJ?"

Please do ,, That's what great about this forum ,I just wish more would post what they know...and have tried out..
Pay it forward thing,share is what it's all about..

Just a note----the 1 3/16" bit can be a spade bit,it's just to line it up..you can get the spade at almost any hardware store/HD/LOWES.etc. for song...

==============




BigJimAK said:


> Thanks, BJ...
> 
> I received the brass adapter on Monday but am still awaiting the router. I'll have to check but I'm pretty sure I already have the 1-1/2" and 1-3/4" forestners but I'll have to check. I'm pretty sure I'll need to get the 1-3/16". No biggie, except locating one! I may need to go mail order.
> 
> ...


----------

